# My Blue Jack



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

I just bought this little guy today, and hes the smallest fish in my tank =P. My Blue Jack Dempsey, is definitely the coolest fish I've seen on the market in a while. I've heard that retailers sold these guys for up to 30 bucks, and I bought mine for a low price of 15 bucks . Hes really docile and chills with my ram usually, but loves checking out my caves. Here's a few pics of him, sorry about the flash in the second:


----------



## Apotheosis (Jul 2, 2007)

Beautiful fish!

You're planning to put him in a different tank when he start growing bigger, right? Else, he'll wipe out almost all his tankmates. :mrgreen:


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

im aware of this and i plan on moving a few of my tetras into my 10g when i need to do so. hes under an inch right now, so i have nothing to worry about, but i know how fast fish grow =P.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2007)

very cool fish. once he gets older and his colors getr better he will be absolutly stunning. my lfs has one and it is so buetiful. you should get a larger tank and get another blue JD, pereferbly of the opposite sex, and try to spawn them. have fun with him/her. 

Andrew


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2007)

blue jacks are alot more docile than most people realize, they arent like your standard jack. they are sensitive though, most people lose them right around the 3 to 3.5 inch mark, if you get them up over 4 inches usually the fish will continue to do fine for you. Getting 2 blue jacks and spawning them together is a waste of time cause you wont get what you expect. you need to spawn a blue jack to a standard jack, then spawn back a baby from that brood to the blue parent, that will give you more blue jacks. if you do a search online you can find information pages on spawning. have fun


----------



## Eraserhead (Feb 1, 2007)

What a cutie!


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

he kind of just blends in now, always looking for food like the rest of them -_-. im going to be gone for a couple days for lacross camp, but ill talk to you all when i get back


----------



## gem (Mar 13, 2007)

GoodMike said:


> blue jacks are alot more docile than most people realize, they arent like your standard jack. they are sensitive though, most people lose them right around the 3 to 3.5 inch mark, if you get them up over 4 inches usually the fish will continue to do fine for you. Getting 2 blue jacks and spawning them together is a waste of time cause you wont get what you expect. you need to spawn a blue jack to a standard jack, then spawn back a baby from that brood to the blue parent, that will give you more blue jacks. if you do a search online you can find information pages on spawning. have fun


Wow Mike...that's good to know. I have a 40 gal that I'm going to set up and my hubby wants Blue Jacks.....he was hoping for spawns too. Something to consider.
Cute little guy Chaos


----------



## SBDTHUR (Jun 15, 2007)

God, im gonna have to start my first cichlid tank now. If I have room.  
Very awsome fish Chaos hope it all works out for you! Gl. :console:


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

alright, im back from camp =P 

so i was really wondering what the best food source i could feed my jack to bring out the best of his colors. any ideas?


----------

